# Broke Front Diff. Ive got ?'s



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Went through and did a few test to make sure it is broke.. jacked up the back of the bike, put it in 4wd and it didnt pull foward..
How it happened: For starters there was no drinking involved..
Me and a bunch of buddies were out riding and came across a large piece of tree, and wanted to see who could pull it up a hill, My front end started bouncing a bit and I heard a snap..(stupid) I know that breaks stuff..guess there are some times you just have to start banging your head against the wall to get some sense back into it.Just another short bus moment for me!

Anyway does anyone have a picture by picture of the easiest way to pull the front end out of the frame, or is this gonna suck as much as i think it is..
Are there rebuild kits for these
Or should I just look into buying a new/used one
What can you upgrade in the front end, can I change the gearing in the front and rear..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

first off if u jacked up the rear and then switched it to 4x4 it will not engage. the front wheels need to make 3 to 5 revolutions before it will engage all the way


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Wood Butcher, Yea I know about the 4wd needing revolutions before it engages so I drove around the yard in 4wd .. I first just strapped it to the back of the truck to see if all 4 wheels would dig, then I jacked up the rear, Thinking I just broke the pinion gear or something cause you can hear it clicking when the driveshaft turns


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It is not fun is what I will say. I have my motor out and it was still a PITA. axell obviously have to come out then the steering stem has to be diconnected. The brake lines T together and mount to the top of the diff. It (diff) has to be turned a certin way and pulled out of the top of the frame,not the very top but above where you think it should come out.

Page 12-36 of my manual.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang that sucks..These things cant be pulled apart in place....Can they? maybe just be able to rebuild it in place and just pull the internals out


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

hardest thing is getting the diff out.after that its pretty easy to rebuild.you will save yourself a small fotune.just when you think its never gonna come out.it will pop right out for you.make a good mental note,because it does not go in any easier.good luck


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

While ya got her out you SHOULD do the spider gear cross-pin mod to prevent future issues with yer diff. you can find it on here somewhere step by step. (IMO)


----------



## papaslim (Sep 30, 2011)

*front diff*



CentralFloridaBrute said:


> Wood Butcher, Yea I know about the 4wd needing revolutions before it engages so I drove around the yard in 4wd .. I first just strapped it to the back of the truck to see if all 4 wheels would dig, then I jacked up the rear, Thinking I just broke the pinion gear or something cause you can hear it clicking when the driveshaft turns


its pretty simple once you take the necessary parts off to get it out from the right side. replace anything that might look woren out. I broke mine pulling out a geo tracker broke 11 teeth on spider gears mauled the center part of diff. changed all spider gears the shaft they ride on pins center piece of diff o-ring for diff run me 630 and about 4 hours works like a champ


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You blew your teeth off your spider gears.Ive done it the same way befor but pulling a dodge ram with a trailer :banghead:. The front diff is not that hard to get out just un bolt a arms and calapiers then pull cvs and a arms out as one then un hook stering stem pull it up far as you can then you can take the diff over the fram bar that the upper a arm bolts to its cake. When you do take the diff apart i recomend getting a moose front diff bearing kit it has all the bearings and seals for the diff for 100 bucs.Then you move on to the spider gears 80 bucs a piece.You should replace the cage that the spider gears and bevel gears ride in it will probly be worn down preaty good.Then do the pin mod on a NEW pin that goes threw the spider gears.Any other ? just shoot me a pm.O and take your time these things are expensive. OOOOps just saw the date of the post o well..............


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Once you get everything removed - axles, steering shaft, cables and such turn the differential 180 degree's so the input shaft is towards the front. Then you can get it out the right hand side. It's tight fit but it will come out. Oh you will find it easier if you also remove the diff. lock lever from the left hand side of the diff. Just above the axle opening.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

x2 on the ooops , i started to respond also but thought the thread had familiar post that i remebered (imanage that , i have serious crs), an have reply to old post in the past , then you realize the start date, anyway i hope the origanal poster has it out by now , oh well gives us something to read anyway


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

LMAO.....you think he's still in the shop trying to figure it out?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> LMAO.....you think he's still in the shop trying to figure it out?


nah, he would have gotten out a bigger hammer long ago and "cured" this thing by now....


----------

